# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Common French Phrases

## andynap

http://www.cntraveler.com/stories/20...ocial_facebook

----------


## amyb

Great start..I find that these simple phrases simply don't come to mind in a timely fashion. But I will keep trying....

----------


## stbartshopper

Ou est le salle de bain? is one we always have with us.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Oh la la is used a lot especially in the south of france.... Ou sont les toilettes? nice to know that one...

----------


## GMP62

Great reference, Andy...thanks for sharing.

----------


## elgreaux

la salle de bain is for taking a bath...

----------


## cassidain

> la salle de bain is for taking a bath...



moi, je préfère prendre une douche à la villa.  :cool:

----------


## elgreaux

> moi, je préfère prendre une douche à la villa.



Oui, il y a très peu de baignoires à St Barth.. pas assez d'eau...

----------


## KevinS

Many years ago I was hanging out on St Pierre ( http://www.st-pierre-et-miquelon.com/en/ ) at the same time as a University of Toronto French Immersion class was on the tiny island.  There were a few students looking for the salle de bain, who were gently educated that they were really looking for la toilette.  

Me, I can still taste the worldclass Cocquilles St Jacques that I had on St Pierre.  One night I even went for (early) First Dinner, and then again for (late) Second Dinner.  The scallops only got better the second time around.  Seafood in a fishing port - gotta be good!  Hmm, I do something similar with Mahi on St Barth, LOL.

The students from UoT were much more socially acceptable than the passengers, who I found years later, coming off of the Cats from SXM and calling out "Ou est la bibliothèque".

----------


## cassidain

> Oui, il y a très peu de baignoires à St Barth.. pas assez d'eau...



surtout pas aux restaurants  :cool:

----------


## cassidain

à propos, dit-on toujours "les vécés" (les WC) ? ou est-il une expression démodée ?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> surtout pas aux restaurants



Ou les chiotes puent parfois.... :tongue:

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> à propos, dit-on toujours "les vécés" (les WC) ? ou est-il une expression démodée ?



Tu dis VC ou toilettes ou chiotes...(chiotes is a bit vulgar....)

----------


## stbartshopper

Thank you for the correction- now we will say- Ou est la toilette? instead of salle de bain.

----------

